# What Brush do you use?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

For 90% of our grooming needs, I use a regular pin brush. I used to buy cheap ones online with that air cushion that holds the pins but they all broke. So I got a brush recommended by professional groomers and I've had it like 4 years now and is still the best ever. It's pricey though. 

Original Series 

Beyond that, we use a greyhound comb to get burrs out and a undercoat rake very rarely (I prefer to use the HV dryer over an undercoat rake).


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I use a slicker and pin/bristle brush for my dogs. I use a comb to get out tangles and to strip Rocket’s “spay coat” (i.e. cottony wispies that he gets from being neutered). For showing, many people recommend the Mars Coat King for thinning the shoulders and neck area.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a professional groomer and here is my list of brushes for goldens:

1. Slicker brush-this is the most important brush that you will use the most frequently. Always begin brushing sessions with this brush (not an undercoat rake or a comb). I use this one regular size: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...=Millers+forge+slicker+brush&wec-locale=en_US

2. Undercoat rake-I use this after going through the coat thoroughly with the slicker. You will use this more during heavy shedding times. It will pull out any loose undercoat that is ready to shed. I use this one: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...eSearchString=undercoat+rake&wec-locale=en_US (P.S. I do NOT recommend a Furminator which is commonly used by some as it will cut and damage topcoat.)

3. Greyhound comb-this is your finishing comb which will check your work to make sure all tangles and loose undercoat are out. I use the fine/course comb: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...eSearchString=Greyhound+comb&wec-locale=en_US

If you want to really reduce shedding a forced air dog blow dryer is an investment (like $100-$500+), but something you will really wonder what you did without it. If you don't want to invest in one, sometimes pet stores or car washes have one available for use in their dog wash. I bathe and blow my own golden every 2-4 weeks and it really helps get that loose undercoat out without much effort-you can blow out at least 80% of the undercoat so that you have a lot less brushing to do once the dog is dry!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My tack box is usually cleaner than this, but I've not gotten to cleaning up after 3 straight weekends out at shows... 


Top tray you can see some of my favorite tools...

Pin brush - I only use when blow drying. It's for blowing long coat straight down + I use it to dig deep into coat so I can get to the moisture deep close to the skin. This pin brush I got for about 4-8 bucks from Sally's? I like it because of the size. More efficient than some of the dog brushes and it doesn't get a rusty smell from being used on a wet dog.

Big Slicker - I use after drying (it doesn't leave streaks)

Little Slicker - for feet when trimming

Wipes for the ears

Wet ones - for my face (usually fur sticks like crazy) 

Stripper - you wouldn't use all over the body. I would really just use around the ears, neck, and bib.

Coarse Stripping knife - kinda as a finisher for showing. And nothing too crazy. 

Oily stuff - I put over the jacket and furnishings after drying. It's a conditioner... but it also helps smooth out the coat (with me brushing over with my hands or the slicker) after the dogs jump off the table and shake themselves out. I only use a tiny bit - about as much as you would use to moisturize your own hands.

Beneath the top tray on the bottom of the pic you can get a glimpse of my dryer down on the bottom and then on the top of the pic is my box for all my shears and other stripping knives (my favorite ones) + box for my clippers (I don't use too much and only on bottoms of feet (without guard) and then under jaw and cleaning up whiskers with a guard on)

I do have other tools - typically kept in my ringside bag -

Another slicker, greyhound comb, wash cloths... and that's really it. 

^^^ The point of this post is basically to explain that if you need just one brush to groom your dog... get a slicker. 

But typically if a golden has a lot of coat, you do need a dryer and need other tools to keep up with the grooming. A lot of that is expensive to collect and more expensive to learn how to use so there really is no shame in hunting down a golden breeder/mentor who is also a groomer to do a lot of stuff for your as you learn. It's stuff that takes some time. Or finding a good groomer.

Using a dryer every 1-3 weeks will help tame the coat more than brushes. Odds are also very likely that your dog is going through the 12 month coat blow. <= I went through that with my Jacks years ago... :surprise: Mounds of hair everywhere.... 

With Bertie and Jojo it has not been as severe because of the tools I own + they are getting groomed every week pretty much.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Slicker brush for regular brushing. I also have a comb for getting out tangles. For stripping the spay coat on my girl, I use a Mars coat king.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a slicker brush that I use daily. I bought a rake and it didn't do a darn thing. I was disappointed. However, when he started to blow coat, the rake worked AMAZINGLY well!!


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

omg thank you all so much!! I bought the rake and WOW it has done wonders!! Thank you all again so much Heres how much hair I got off from just one side! Still hoping I can find a good golden retriever groomer near me.. Im too scared to take him just anywhere I dont want them ruining his coat and Im scared Ill ruin it on my own.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

I just wish Kora and Tessa would let me brush them! It is a constant fight and struggle to groom either one!
Any suggestions for getting your dogs to let you brush them?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Stand them up on a table- control head w one hand, brush w other. You might have to stick brushing hand under belly now and then to keep them standing up till they learn brushing or combing is a good thing. In other words- don't give them a choice re:brushing/combing. It's a part of having a coated breed.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Kora2014 said:


> I just wish Kora and Tessa would let me brush them! It is a constant fight and struggle to groom either one!
> Any suggestions for getting your dogs to let you brush them?


Have you tried those "de-shedding" gloves? They are very cheap, do a good job, and my dogs love the petting! One of mine likes to nibble on them as I Pet ("brush") her, but she is ticklish!


They also make for a great bonding session while you brush. My dogs always come running when I get them out and line up for their turn.



I think I paid about $6 for the pair on Ebay.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

jeffscott947 said:


> Have you tried those "de-shedding" gloves? They are very cheap, do a good job, and my dogs love the petting! One of mine likes to nibble on them as I Pet ("brush") her, but she is ticklish!
> 
> 
> They also make for a great bonding session while you brush. My dogs always come running when I get them out and line up for their turn.
> ...



I do have one, but I found it didn't get through coat well enough...it just kind of hovered over the surface. This may be good for the little one though as her hair isn't as full.
I'll definitely give it a try!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Kora2014 said:


> I do have one, but I found it didn't get through coat well enough...it just kind of hovered over the surface. This may be good for the little one though as her hair isn't as full.
> I'll definitely give it a try!



Yep..they don't go deep, but the dogs get the idea..next step is to put on the gloves and go for a real brush, while still wearing the gloves!


My new 11.5 week old one loves them (she's ticklish too)


----------

